# NARA Selects FOUR NEW Decoys!!



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

NARA, with the assistance of French Judge Michel Valladon and hosting club Extreme Ring Dogs, selected three new decoys on 09-05-10 in Southern California!! Congratulations to Justin Gannon of Phoenix Rising Ringers, Juan Mendoza of So Cal All Breed Ringers and Dean Porterfield of Extreme Ring Dogs!! And in Florida on 09-04-10 Apache Ring Club, with the assistance of NARA Judge Richard Bonilla, selected another new decoy, Robert Joey Leigh. Congratulations to you all!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice job everyone!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats to Everyone.............................
Please tell me that's a Dude in the pink T-shirt and not the first Transgendered French Ring Decoy?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Pixs that I took on Sunday for Extreme Ring Dogs.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Please tell me that's a Dude in the pink T-shirt


The gentleman in the pink shirt was our judge, Michael Valladon


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Pixs that I took on Sunday for Extreme Ring Dogs.


Left to Right:

Justin Gannon (new decoy), Michel Valladon (judge), Mike Porterfield (trial decoy), Josh McCleary (trial decoy), Jeremy Talamantes (trial decoy), Juan (new decoy), Dean Porterfield (new decoy).


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Debbie for the name tags...I probably should have included those!
Here is some additional information re: the clubs that each decoy represents:

Left to right:

Justin Gannon (Phoenix Rising Ringers), Michel Valladon (Judge, France), Mike Porter (Extreme Ring Dogs), Josh McCleary (Utah Protection Sports), Jeremy Talamantes (Los Angeles Ring Club), Juan Mendoza (So Cal All Breed Ringers), Dean Porterfield (Extreme Ring Dogs).

The North American Ring Association is proud to have these decoys representing French Ring in the US.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> The gentleman in the pink shirt was our judge, Michael Valladon


I was gonna guess Tiny Tim, but I thought he'd passed away? 
but then a Frenchmen would have been my second guess ;-0


----------



## Shane Carter (May 25, 2008)

Congrats to all involved. 
Justin, great job man. Your hard work has paid off for sure. Hope to see you in VA at the Championships next week. 
Shane


----------

